# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Вы проверяете мобильный своей половины?

## Irina

*Говорят что этого делать КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ НЕЛЬЗЯ. МЕНЬШЕ ЗНАЕШЬ - КРЕПЧЕ СПИШЬ. Понимаешь - что это не моё дело, что это занятие глупое, но ....
А вы проверяете мобильный своей половины? Если да - то какие делаете выводы, если нет - что вас сдеживает?*

----------


## -=NarKoT=-

Это дело не гуманно, но иногда можно!!! 
Просто у мя был случай, дал я своей девушке "бывшей" свой телефон и через некоторое время забрал, ну и понятное дело что там за СмС

----------


## Irina

Я иногда могу залезть. Очень трудно порой удержаться. Не видела ничего криминального, но так и подмывает посмотреть что там.))):ah:

----------


## Sanych

Ни когда не проверял.

----------


## vova230

Вообще это несколько неприлично. Это личная вещь. Это все равно, что лазить по чужим карманам. Разумеется жена может залезть мужу в карман, но перетряхивать карманы с целью поиска компромата некрасиво.
А телефон следует держать в чистоте и не хранить там сведения не предназначенные для других. А что касается номеров телефонов, то такая разница кто кому и зачем звонил?

----------


## Irina

*vova230*, а что с любопытством делать? Как себе по рукам надавать, чтобы неповадно было?)))

----------


## vova230

Любопытство не порок (особенно женское). А просто тихонько посмотрела и забыла про то, что там увидела. Во всяком случае если нет повода для раздувания скандала. Муж не всегда должен знать все, что делает его жена.

----------


## Vanya

для этого и существуют смарты  тихонько взял себе скрыл то, что считаешь нужным и делов-то  пускай проверяют

----------


## Marusja

никогда не проверяла, так как всегда ставила себя на место этой самой половины...и мне было бы неприятно такое. Меня всегда учили, что главное это доверие. Нет доверия-нет отношений. и пока я доверяб, проверять не буду, даже если оооочень будет хотеться.

----------


## BiZ111

Мне изменять будет только полоумная =)

Ни я ни меня не проверяли и нет желания

----------


## Irina

*BiZ111*, а откуда ты знаешь, что втихаря не посмотрели что там у тебя в телефоне?))))

----------


## Irina

Сегодня ради интереса посмотрела опросы на женских форумах по данному поводу. Результат заинтриговал. Никогда ни разу мобильный своего мужа или друга не проверяли только 23% опрошенных дам. Так что мужчины, имейте ввиду, что женское любопытство практически неистрибимо

----------


## Asteriks

Делать мне больше нечего))

----------


## BiZ111

Да и те 23% соврали конечно же =) Полностью согласен с Ириной

----------


## BiZ111

> *BiZ111*, а откуда ты знаешь, что втихаря не посмотрели что там у тебя в телефоне?))))


 Кто со мной тот - :24545245: :3656363:trttn: 

Потому даже не задумываюсь ибо уверен на 101% что никто не смотрит =)

----------


## ПаранойА

Любопытство не порок)
Так что иногда бывает и пробегусь по  телефончику.

----------


## Irina

*Вот какая статейка на глаза только что попалась* 






> Для многих людей знать все подробности жизни своей второй половинки просто необходимо...
> Чтение чужих смс сообщений: кому и зачем оно нужно? 
> 
> Достаточно часто мне на e-mail приходит спам в виде различных писем с предложением тех или иных услуг. К примеру, совсем недавно пришло сразу несколько сообщений с содержанием, вроде, «хочешь читать чужие смс?». Некая компания предлагает приобрести специальную компьютерную программу, с помощью которой можно скачивать смс с любого телефонного номера, оставаясь при этом анонимным. 
> 
> На самом же деле данная программа оказалась лишь очередным «выманиванием» денег у доверчивых людей и серьезным вирусом для компьютера. 
> 
> Но любопытные девушки не отчаиваются - раз такой глобальный способ пока невозможен, остается «подсматривание» в чужой телефон и простое чтение смс сообщений…
> 
> ...

----------


## rattlesnake

Нет, не проверяю. Делать мне больше нечего.

----------

